# Skew Chisel



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Anyone used the 'Spindlemaster' skew chisel by Robert Sorby? It looks just what I need to overcome my fear of skews but is it as good as they claim?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I used one at Woodcraft and I didn't like it. So I just got the big Raffan skew and just learned how to use it. One of the best things I did was got the video The Skew Chisel by Alan Lacer. Most excellent video. Get one of the drive centers like he shows and don't put a lot of tension on the tailstock so if you do have a catch the wood stops turning. I can now cut a small finial with a 1 3/8" by 1/4" skew now problem


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Cheers Bernie. I saw the Spindlemaster demo video on the Sorby website and it looked like the answer to a maiden's prayer. What was it you didn't like about it? I guess I'll have to bite the bullet and persevere with the skew (shudder). I've read all the books about using the skew (Raffan, Rowley etc.) but just can't get the hang of it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Get Alan Lacers video's on the skew especially The Skew Chisel. I did and followed his advice especially with the drive center and how he used it. If you get a catch the wood just stops turning no harm no foul. When I used the one at Woodcraft I found I could do better with my spindle gouge or detail gouge. I just could not get comfortable or get the hang of it. Like I said I can take my big skew and take a spindle down to 3/16" before I start getting flex to where it starts to bother me.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I have the PSI version of this... The Versa Chisel. I really don't like the set at all. As far as catch proof.... no way. I think you are better off just practicing with either a round skew or the skew Bernie speaks of which is defintiely the easiest skew to use of all because their is less chance of catch. Worth picking up one of Lasers videos just to see what it can do. Like any tool it just takes practice and the skew takes more than any other but is capable of doing alot of work, not just finish cuts. 

Corey


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll take a look for Lacer's video. I used the skew last night and it really wasn't so bad - until the next catch, that is!


----------

